

How the GOP used Twitter to stretch election laws - atratus
http://www.cnn.com/2014/11/17/politics/twitter-republicans-outside-groups/index.html

======
msandford
The article also mentions that Republicans accused Democrats of doing a
similar-but-not-the-same kind of thing some years ago.

Please keep in mind that this is politicians behaving badly, not Republicans
behaving badly. Yes this time it was Republicans, but both parties do it.

The problem is horrendous set of incentives for politicians; something Larry
Lessig is trying to do something about.
[http://www.mayday.us](http://www.mayday.us)

~~~
jameskilton
Yeah this "they did it first!" mentality makes me sick. It's a race to the
bottom in American politics, and race that has no winners.

------
hga
Strange how "campaign finance laws" always seem to come down to suppressing
speech.

Sounds like there's also serious doubt this is in any way illegal, e.g. this
comment by "Daniel Tokaji, a professor of Constitutional Law at Ohio State
University":

 _" A lot of things you and I would consider coordination are not coordination
under the law. I don't think sharing polling data is going to be enough to
establish that the campaign was materially involved in decisions about
content, target audience or timing."_

Outlawing "coordination" is a very dangerous slippery slope to go down, as
Wisconsin recently showed.

